# Going out on a limb here...Any Mortal Instruments/Infernal Devices fans here?



## DreamingInTheDark (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone? 
I'm terrible at threads. I'm just going to sit on my pedestal and wait for anyone to own up. ha ha.


----------



## Reaver (Feb 13, 2012)

I actually had to look it up on Wikipedia.  From what I've read, it's definitely piqued my interest.  Thanks for the recommendation (of sorts)!  This is a fairly new thread...give it some time...


----------



## karriezai (Feb 13, 2012)

I read the first one. I bought the second book but haven't had a desire to read it so far, which is unusual for me. I mean, it's been a crazy year with my first teaching job, but I've also found time to read other books since then, so I guess the series just wasn't that compelling to me.

Honestly I was a little put off by the Jace and Clary reveal at the end. I mean, that definitely wasn't the only thing, but it was one of the factors that contributed to me not having a real interest in completing the series. I thought the first book was okay, just not super.


----------



## Kelise (Feb 13, 2012)

I really dislike the author for her plagiarizing issues. Her first series is clearly based of several characters from Harry Potter, and the author's attitude in general puts me off.

However, her books helped my co-worker to get back into reading, so she can't be that bad. Like I said in the twilight thread, anyone who gets anyone to read is okay in my books. I've read the Mortal Instruments books, and the first in the Infernal Devices. I may finish the Infernal Devices series sometime.


----------



## myrddin173 (Feb 14, 2012)

starconstant said:


> I really dislike the author for her plagiarizing issues. Her first series is clearly based of several characters from Harry Potter, and the author's attitude in general puts me off.



Could you explain this a bit more?  For the life of me I can't figure out which characters you mean.  Of course I will probably feel stupid after you do...

I have read the first three Mortal Instruments and the first Infernal Devices mostly because I had been seeing them for a while and my school library had just aquired them.  They were good, not the best, but an enjoyable read nonetheless.  I probably won't go out and buy my own copies of them though.

Oh and karriezai, the Jace/Clary plotline is _far _from over by the end of the first book.


----------



## DreamingInTheDark (Feb 14, 2012)

I really don't think it's plagiarism. Then again, what do I  know? I've always been told it's not how similar something is, it's how you tell it. If the story is good and you connect with the characters, then what's the problem? Who care's if it's similar to characters from other books? You get that with lots of books. 

Jace and Clary... seriously, you need to keep reading. It isn't what you think. Honestly. haha

I've been so inspired by the series, Infernal Devices included, that I've got a successful fan-fiction out of it. So yeah, I definitely recommend the books


----------



## Kelise (Feb 14, 2012)

myrddin173 said:


> Could you explain this a bit more?  For the life of me I can't figure out which characters you mean.  Of course I will probably feel stupid after you do...



The author is known for writing Harry Potter fanfiction, and her Draco and Hermione were quite like Jace and Clary. So, reading both, it's easier to see how her Jace and Clary developed. Not that that's a problem, but personally I was never really into Draco/Hermione and that's all I can think of when I read the books.



DreamingInTheDark said:


> I really don't think it's plagiarism.



Ahh, sorry, I wasn't clear (shouldn't have those two statements next to each other). I didn't mean copying JK's characters was plagurising, I actually mean something she did before she became a published author. Information can be found here: Cassandra Claire's Plagiarism - Fan History Wiki: The Fandom History Resource - she was copying works other people had done, and using it in her fanfics, and claiming full ownership.

It was pretty big news when it happened (a while ago now) and she was blocked and banned from many places online. Hopefully that taught her a thing or two, and I highly doubt she does any such thing in her published works. Regarding basing her characters on other characters, that's not an issue at all and I agree with what you said. It all comes down to how you portray a character and those characters work - hence why they're able to be re-used.


----------



## DreamingInTheDark (Feb 15, 2012)

I have read that information. I myself can't see the problem. Cassie stated where she got different ideas from, so I don't get why ff.net were being so awkward over it. IMO Cassie is a wonderful writer. I'd aspire to be just as good as her any day.


----------

